# Aislar señal de audio



## pilkinsur0 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola a todos, recurro al foro porque tengo el siguiente problema:
Un amigo me pidio que le armara unas luces audioritmicas para su auto, y lo primero que se me ocurrio fue un filtro pasa-bajo activo. El auto de por si tiene una potencia con un subwoofer conectada a la salida auxiliar del stereo. El circuito que armé funcional bien fuera del auto, pero cuando lo conecto a la salida auxiliar del stereo (tomo señal de donde toma la potencia) el subwoofer hace unos ruidos espantosos.
Ya intente aislar el circuito agregando amplificadores operacionales no inversores con ganancia 1, pero el problema persiste; asique recurro a ustedes mas que nada para preguntarles dos cosas:

1.- Existe alguna forma de aislar la señal de audio de entrada, por ejemplo con dos optoacopladores?

2.- Tambien se me cruzo por la cabeza de que si lo anterior fuese imposible tendria que tomar señal de algun parlante, para lo cual se me ocurrio hacer un divisor resistivo como el que adjunto... pero nose los valores ni si va a funcionar ya que en los amplificadores tipo puente la señal en uno de los bornes viene invertida 180º.

Les adjunto todo el circuiterio del proyecto aver si pueden ayudarme y me marquen los puntos debiles y asi poder corregirlos.

Saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2009)

Léete esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/led-ritmicos-vumetro-21114/

Podrías aislar la señal, que no me parece que sea indispensable, con un transformador.


----------



## algp (Nov 3, 2009)

El archivo adjunto no esta del todo claro. La señal de salida del filtro ademas de ir al circuito de luces tambien va a un amplificador y a un parlante de subwoofer?

El diagrama correspondiente a la primera etapa ( que en titulo pone mezclador activo de canales ), tiene un error en la polarizacion de los operacionales ( asumiendo alimentacion simple, que es lo normal en un auto ). Con esto la señal de salida de esos 2 op. amps. estara fuertemente distorsionada.

Por otro lado no veo necesidad de incluir esa primera etapa. La impedancia de entrada de la etapa 2 es como minimo 15K, que es mas de 1000 veces mayor que la impedancia de los parlantes que se conectan al equipo, con lo que podemos entender que no va a afectar en nada a la salida del equipo.

El filtro pasabajos activo en cambio si polariza los op. amps. en forma adecuada, pero debo indicar que hay varias formas de hacer trabajar un op. amp. con fuente de alimentacion simple.

Te recomiendo leer *esta* nota de Texas sobre op. amps. con fuente de alimentacion simple.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola. Perdon si no se entendio bien la forma en que esta conectado... ahi adjunto una imagen de como esta todo en el auto.

La primer etapa (osea: "mezclador activo de canales" la agregué una vez terminado el circuito, ya que como el sobwoofer hacia ruido fue un intento de "aislarlo" de mi pcb.
No entiendo porque hay un error de polarizacion... si bien el circuito me lo robe de internet creo que funciona como un no inversor de ganancia 1:1.

El proyecto sin la etapa de entrada (mezclador activo de canales) funciona bien, ya que lo probe en casa con una fuente comun de 12Vcc y con un amplificador a transistores. Creo que el problema viene de que la potencia es un amplificador en puente con una fuente switching o algo asi... y nose en que forma esta repercutiendo mi circuito en la señal de entrada de la potencia.

Hace 5 mese que estoy con este proyecto y todavia no puedo hacerlo andar... este es mi ultimo sacudon de ahogado!!!!

Espero respuestas y gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 4, 2009)

dices que el circuito esta conectado a la salida auxiliar del autoestereo... 
no especificas si esta salida lleva señal de linea (line level) o es salida para parlantes ...

el problema que le veo a tu circuito es que no le pusiste capacitores a la entrada del del mezclador activo de canales... los operacionales con ganancia 1... y tampoco a la salida de estos...

en realidad para corregirlo correctamente tienes que hacer el divisor de voltaje para darle un nivel de referencia a la entrada no inversora del ne5532 equivalente a 1/2 de la alimentacion del ne5532... y usar los capacitores a la entrada y salida de este primer ne5532...

una idea radical es que te olvides de conectarlo al autoestereo y solo le conectes un microfono dinamico a la entrada del tda2002 y el microfono lo instales cerca del subwoofer...

saludos...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 4, 2009)

No sera que la salida del amplificador de potencia del autoradio esta configurado en modo puente y de ahi el problema.

Al conectar el polo negativo a masa del circuito de luces con el del altavoz haces un cortocircuito al amplificador final.

La solucion seria utilizar un amplificador en configuracion diferencial, un cable al polo negativo y el otro al positivo del altavoz a traves de condensadores desacopladores de unos 100nF.
Un detalle, el circuito es single raid o sea lo alimentas con bateria , es necesario hacer algunos trucos para fabricar una masa virtual.

Seguramente por eso te funcionaba cuando lo alimentabas externamente porque no cortocircuitabas las masas, del auto con las de la amplificador de salida del autoradio.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola a todos. 

Respuesta para elmo2:
La salida auxiliar del autoestereo lleva señal de linea... no es salida para parlantes.

Los capacitores en la entrada del mezclador activo de canales me los comi, pero, los capacitores a la salida de estos si estan... lo que pasa es que los puse en la segunda etapa que seria la del filtro pasa-bajo; estos son de 2,2uF.

Voy a probar hacer el divisor de tension en la entrada del NE5532 como decis. 
La idea del microfono me resulta bastante interesante, nunca se me habia ocurrido. Con eso me saco de ensima todo el quilombo antes descrito... pero tendria que volver a diseñar todo denuevo. Asique primero pruebo lo del divisor resistivo y si no funciona sigo con el microfono.

Gracias por tu ayuda.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Respuesta para tiopepe123:

No estoy seguro si la señal que estoy tomando del autoradio es de tipo lineal... creo que si, ya que son dos conectores RCA y estan unidos en sus masas. Igualmente voy a tener en cuenta lo del amplificador diferencial, aunque no me quedo muy claro como hacer esa "masa virtual" con la alimentacion.

Gracias por la idea.

Saludos a todos


----------

